# cranberry wine



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

to start I can not taste anything ,, like bread and any meat , vegetable , any thing has no flavor to me they all taste the same ,, so I go by my wife's taste ..
I was making cranberry wine from berry's that were given to me .. 
,, I had her taste the juice that I am getting ready to start fermenting, 
and the wine , I just got done making and is setting (well the wine is 12% ),, she can not tell the juice from the wine .. 
she said they both taste like a good juice .. And she does not drink much wine,, and never has drank much .. 
I drank a glass of it ( wine ) and you do not feel the alcohol in your mouth or in the tummy , until about 4 to 5 min then you feel it in your tummy , a little bit, then it starts sneaking up on you .. you don't realize how much you drink til it sneaks in on you .. 
this is made with 18 pounds of cranberry for 4gal 3 qt of wine . but man every one likes it


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

What yeast did you use? Did you add honey to the must?


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

red star montrachet yeast , 36 cups water , 18 pounds berrys ,yeast nutreant , some orange's and sugar ,, made 15 gals ,and have 15 to go ,, but it is turning out to be a lot of work ,,,plus 5 gal beet , 3 gals green grape , 4 gals red grape and 4 gals of something I made but can not remember what it was ( must be old age ) all this has to be bottled , I hate cleaning bottles .


----------



## Bob J (Feb 25, 2013)

the kid said:


> red star montrachet yeast , 36 cups water , 18 pounds berrys ,yeast nutreant , some orange's and sugar ,, made 15 gals ,and have 15 to go ,, but it is turning out to be a lot of work ,,,plus 5 gal beet , 3 gals green grape , 4 gals red grape and 4 gals of something I made but can not remember what it was ( must be old age ) all this has to be bottled , I hate cleaning bottles .


Sounds like it would taste awesome!


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

had 5 tasters and they all said its great ,, its perking a lot faster then I thought it would ,, every one thinks its a lot of wine (15 gals )but then its only 15 gals of 45 gals , now THATS alot .... 45 x 5 = crap that comes out to around 225 bottle's ,, good thing I get bottle's free .. if I had to pay for bottle's , and there about $1.25 each , that would come out to about $280.00 , talk about expensive hobby ..


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

just got home from helping our son get some grapes ready to brew ,, he will get about 8 gal ,, he still has cranberry's to get going . will help get that going this week ,,, wine does take more time then most think .. but thats any hobby .. next he wants to try beer ,, never did beer before ..


----------



## the kid (Nov 26, 2006)

bottled part of the beet wine ,, 16 bottles ,,, have about 5 gals of beet to go ,, lot of other wine still in bulk but will wait to bottle it til summer


----------

